# Benalmadena location



## lynchy (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been offered some nice accommodation by the Torrequebrada Golf club (500m from beach). As I've never been to Benalmadena I was hoping someone could give me the heads up on the area.

I was a little concerned I was a too far away from a train station, the marina, nightlife etc.. lol

Thanks
Gaz


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

lynchy said:


> I've been offered some nice accommodation by the Torrequebrada Golf club (500m from beach). As I've never been to Benalmadena I was hoping someone could give me the heads up on the area.
> 
> I was a little concerned I was a too far away from a train station, the marina, nightlife etc.. lol
> 
> ...


Hi Gaz
I dont know that specific area well, but Benalmadena has a lot going on - if you like that sort of thing. Its not really my cup of tea as its pretty touristy and busy! But thats not to say other people dont love it! 

Im sure there is a train station in Torrequebrada as well as Benalmadena ??? and I know there are lots of cliubs, bars and nightlife in both areas...although again in my opinion its very "British" ....lol!!!

I know we have people on the forum who know that area better than me so I will let them give you the benefit of their own knowledge!

Sue lane:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynchy said:


> I've been offered some nice accommodation by the Torrequebrada Golf club (500m from beach). As I've never been to Benalmadena I was hoping someone could give me the heads up on the area.
> 
> I was a little concerned I was a too far away from a train station, the marina, nightlife etc.. lol
> 
> ...


Altho I dont know the area that well, I've been there a few times and I'm fairly sure that Torrquebrada and the golf course are up the other end from the Puerto/marina and the main "buzz", so a good couple of miles I'm aftraid. But I suspect Torrequebrada has its own nightlife ??? I've no idea where the train station is. 

Have a look on "google earth" and that whould give you an idea of whats there and where everything is

Jo xxx


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

jojo said:


> Altho I dont know the area that well, I've been there a few times and I'm fairly sure that Torrquebrada and the golf course are up the other end from the Puerto/marina and the main "buzz", so a good couple of miles I'm aftraid. But I suspect Torrequebrada has its own nightlife ??? I've no idea where the train station is.
> 
> Have a look on "google earth" and that whould give you an idea of whats there and where everything is
> 
> Jo xxx



Im not sure if the train goes near to where you are but it does go through Banalmadena on its way to fuengirola. Heres a link to malaga renfe

Renfe Cercanías Málaga

if you click on plano in the bottom right of the screen this gives the map of the stations


----------



## DanSpain (May 19, 2009)

I live in Benalmadena the torrequebrada trains go through to Malaga. I don't really like living here (main reason because i don't have a job) but the life is great, people, nightlife, places to visit is all great. and the weather although looking out of the window now it is actually raining haha. And also if your close to the beach thats awalys a + :]


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Altho I dont know the area that well, I've been there a few times and I'm fairly sure that Torrquebrada and the golf course are up the other end from the Puerto/marina and the main "buzz", so a good couple of miles I'm aftraid. But I suspect Torrequebrada has its own nightlife ??? I've no idea where the train station is.
> 
> Have a look on "google earth" and that whould give you an idea of whats there and where everything is
> 
> Jo xxx


that's were u done a fool's errand jo lol
im sure that's were we was driving round and going dizzy looking for the kingfisher club dohhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> that's were u done a fool's errand jo lol
> im sure that's were we was driving round and going dizzy looking for the kingfisher club dohhhhhhhhhhh


Thats how I know that Torrequebrada Golf club is nowhere near the marina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking back that was really funny, a ****** at the time tho!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

DanSpain said:


> I live in Benalmadena the torrequebrada trains go through to Malaga. I don't really like living here (main reason because i don't have a job) but the life is great, people, nightlife, places to visit is all great. and the weather although looking out of the window now it is actually raining haha. And also if your close to the beach thats awalys a + :]


Don't you mean the trains from Torremuelle (on the Cercanias line)? I am not 100% sure but I think that may be the nearest station, though dont know how near. Think it would be a long trek to the main station in Arroyo/Benalmadena. Dont know about nightlife but as someone said, think it is far from the Marina.


----------

